# SAM THE SKUNK MANS origanal Thai haze/skunk#1 and haze/skunk#1



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

has anyone fully grown cured and smoked these strain's is it worth the extra flowering time?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 5, 2008)

im gonna bump this cause i would realy like someone to see it who's grown these strains


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

im growing it at the moment.i got 3 of my 5 freebie seeds to germ and sprout. i just put them into 12/12 thursday and they already went from 10-18 inches.i hear theyre monsters.i dont know about how good the buds are.i imagine its some good smoke though..these plants i have going right now have fan leaves the size of my  hands.keep bumpin this til you get a smoke report from someone..im sure theres somebody in here that has grew it.Thanks for startin this thread.-peace


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> im growing it at the moment.i got 3 of my 5 freebie seeds to germ and sprout. i just put them into 12/12 thursday and they already went from 10-18 inches.i hear theyre monsters.i dont know about how good the buds are.i imagine its some good smoke though..these plants i have going right now have fan leaves the size of my  hands.keep bumpin this til you get a smoke report from someone..im sure theres somebody in here that has grew it.Thanks for startin this thread.-peace


yeah i got 15 origanal thai haze/skunk#1 and 10 haze/skunk#1 i just hope its like other hazes i smoked like the super silver haze im currently puffin on thanks to one hand washing the other its some bomb and it had a great yeild
but one pheno was more sativa stretchy and fluffy not as good as the rest but i cant wait for it to finish and its only 12 weeks i think:hubba: i like my 8-9 week strains more indica


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> im growing it at the moment.i got 3 of my 5 freebie seeds to germ and sprout. i just put them into 12/12 thursday and they already went from 10-18 inches.i hear theyre monsters.i dont know about how good the buds are.i imagine its some good smoke though..these plants i have going right now have fan leaves the size of my  hands.keep bumpin this til you get a smoke report from someone..im sure theres somebody in here that has grew it.Thanks for startin this thread.-peace


hows it going i was just wondering if you have a smoke report on those Skunkman strains.:smoke1: also the Nirvanas Jock Horror, and Aurora Indica all of witch i have any tips on the Nirvana strains are they heavy feeders are they bushy any info is appreciated


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 12, 2009)

i grew some last summer, indoors.flowered for 140days and it still kept grow. super strong sativa high... i thought i was going to have a heartattack. it may get yo tired at the end of the high if you mature it very late like i did. i used the males to mate my kali chakra, white satin and a mexican sativa. the male smelled like frootloops... it think?


----------

